# Personal Care Products/Toiletries



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought that the local personal care products such as shampoo, tooth paste (stevia based some), bar soaps and washing machine detergents were better here....Boy was I wrong. 

Wonder if any one has used local sold branded items, I don't dare list the local brands I've been using, or the now stateside brands I've switched to but will define the many issue's I've ran into using these locally produced products, actually these products were probably produced by the very same companies in the US but reformulated differently:

Toothpaste: Was great the price sure was much lower in cost but my gums started to recede after a couples years of using it, it got pretty dang scary for me, I've never remember watching my gums drift away, especially top front teeth area...lol, actually I didn't notice this till it was almost to late, my daughter then told me she would rather buy stateside brands... she talked me into it.

Shampoo's: Now are showing their true colors, I have a favorite and it smells great, it's a major branded item but my wife's hair over the last 5 years started falling out, I noticed her hair was getting worse and there was a state side brand we used religiously and it's sold here, I got tired of the smell but we bought it again and didn't see results right away but after a couple weeks I've noticed the shower drain no longer is full of my wife's hair, my hair isn't as dry anymore either, the one we ditched was a shampoo and conditioner, something to think about.

Bar soaps: I think the ones that claim they kill bacteria are probably the worst ones that dry the skin (local or stateside) out so badly that after years of using them we had to switch to a known branded kind that is set up for a more total skin care.

Dish washing liquid: After years of using locally produced large bottles of this stuff, looks like you get much more for the price, what a bargain, it's just watered down stuff and also noticed it was staining the stainless steel sink. Now using stateside dish soap and the smaller bottle goes the same distance.

Washing detergent (Clothes): Most of the stuff doesn't get the whites white and sometimes looks like chalk or doesn't break down, (local and stateside brands) were now using a brand that has been playing out on TV (this could be local stuff) and the whites do get white without a doubt and it smells pretty good, doesn't cake up, I use this stuff to clean the bathroom also, so it has a dual purpose.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife makes her own clothes and dish soap. Named brands Colgate, Head and Shoulders, Dial etc. But even these named products are NOT made in the U.S. h*ll what is anymore. Some are imported and some made here. If there's a problem with all the products you use Shampoo, Toothpaste Soap. I'd look at what is common with all (water) or maybe some ingredient. 
Gums receding may be a sign of gingivitis. 
I hate to say it and I am a prime example Aging Process.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> My wife makes her own clothes and dish soap. Named brands Colgate, Head and Shoulders, Dial etc. But even these named products are NOT made in the U.S. hell what is anymore. Some are imported and some made here. If there's a problem with all the products you use Shampoo, Toothpaste Soap. I'd look at what is common with all (water) or maybe some ingredient.
> Gums receding may be a sign of gingivitis.
> I hate to say it and I am a prime example Aging Process.


 I've been thinking more and more about "making or growing" our own products and foods. Some personal products might be too difficult, but soaps, shampoo, detergents.....as well as growing own fruits and veggies...........seem like a much safer and healthier way to go. If anyone has some personal recipes for home products, it sure would be welcomed.


----------

